# Texas snapper



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Had some decent weather finally last Saturday. Decided to do something different besides chase the trout and reds. I called a guy i builta couple rods for and he gave me a few State water snapper #'s. Anyway we headed out spent about 2 hours drifting in 48ft of water.

Managed a few snaps and a box full of White trout (they call em sand trout over here) Anyway left em biting to go find reds and trout.LOL

Just a quick picture I took on my camera phone that day to send back to my boss who was stepping into a meeting that the three of us were all supposed to be in!

Not a bad day of playing hooky!!!










:letsdrink


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

what part of texas? do you live there?

and good day of hookey ineed!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been in Kemah for about a year now. It's about 20 minutes north of Galveston.

I have been here for work. I still have my house in Gulf Breeze, and hoping to get back home soon.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

heres a few more of a week or so ago. Going in for a quite wade in moses lake


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well there you go man...nice catch over there...i know you readand see pictures all the time from back home so, youwent out andgot yourself some...good pictures for a cell and good timing on the meeting...thanks for the report...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Job Glory Boy!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks alot......It felt good to get over on the "MAN" for once.LOL


----------

